# which oral tablets to take with injections



## john smith (Jan 5, 2009)

hi there!

can anyone help me with this dilema??

ime on my second course of jabs (sustanon) and have been taking DIANOBOL tablets as well,on my first course (7 weeks) i managed to gain 3/4 of a stone (i also take protien shakes twice daily) of very lean muscle,after completing the first course i found it very hard to maintain the weight gained(i train 4 times a week very intensely!)what i want to know is what is a better tablet other than DIANOBOL to take with the SUSTANON,which doesent just cause bloating or would i be better off just taking another jab such as DECCA ,i would appreciate any SOUND advice from those in the no !!! happy new year to you all,JOHN


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

just three little letters john PCT:clap2:


----------



## john smith (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks chris for your reply!

which pct would be best to take with SUSTANON and how long a cycle after coming of the sustanon is advisable?? also will i need to cut down on the protien shakes that i currently take to bulk up or should i just leave it the same,and finally when training on the pct do i maintain the same weights (if possible??)but the lower the reps??

would appreciate any pointers anyone might have ,cheers john


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

Clomid: Day one, 300mg

Day 2-10, 100mg

Day 11-21, 50mg

Nolvadex: Day 1-14, 40mg

Day 15-30, 20mg

OR

Nolvadex: Day 1-21, 40mg

this is taken straight from a sticky in the AAS section


----------



## john smith (Jan 5, 2009)

cheers chris! appreciate your help,could you let me know your thoughts on taking my protien shakes and how to train when on the PCT cheers mate john..


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

in terms of protien i try to take 2 gs of protien per pound of body weight in terms of shakes IMO i would defo keep taking them.

as for training i cant speak for any one else but when i am between cycles i try to train as hard but do lose strength and some size


----------



## john smith (Jan 5, 2009)

hi chris! sorry to bother you again lol,i have read up on the NOLVADEX to use as my PCT,ime just a bit unsure as to when i should take it through my cycle,ime currently doing 500mg SUSTANON 1-7 wks

and DIANOBOL 1-7 wks(30,30,40,40,40,50,50)

should i reduce the time ime on the DIANOBOL,and replace it with the NOLVADEX,or continue the course and take it at the end,just worried i might be taking too much orally for too long,would appreciate your views please mate,once agian thanks mate,JOHN


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Post-cycle therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Clomid, Nolvadex and HCG in Post Cycle Recovery

Nolvadex vs. Clomid for PCT | www.silownia.net

PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) [Archive] - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com / Anabolic Review Forums - link to 250 articles on PCT, keeping gains etc...

The reason you lost weight in between is becuase frankly you have no idea what you are doing. Please do a large amount of research quickly. If you have not currently began your second cycle then don't yet. The fact that you are asking questions about protein shakes whilst taking sust for is ... well.

The 'post' in post cycle therapy should make it relatively obvious that PCT is taken 'post' cycle. You might take nolva during cycle to deal with oestrogenic side effects during cycle particularly when using dbol but this isn't PCT.

I'm sorry to be a **** about this but this is the reason steroids have a bad name. People shouldn't use powerful drugs without knowing what they are doing.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

* Nolvadex for PCT (IMO) and as taken from muscle talk*

As an alternative to Clomid, which has been reported to have led to unwanted side effects such as visual disturbances in some users, Nolvadex can be employed. Nolvadex is a trade name for the drug Tamoxifen. Like Clomid, the half life of Nolvadex is relatively long enabling the user to implement a single daily dosing schedule.

Typically, for a moderate-heavy cycle, the following dosages would be used:

Day 1 - 100mg

Following 10 days - 60mg

Following 10 days - 40mg

Occasionally, heavier cycles containing perhaps Nandrolone (Deca) or Trenbolone which by definition are particularly suppressive of the HPTA, may require a slightly longer therapy. Likewise, more modest/shorter cycles may require lower dosages, perhaps dropping each by 20mg per day.

Some users like to use both Clomid and Nolvadex in their PCT in an attempt to cover all angles. An example of the dosages involved might be:

Day 1 - Clomid 200mg + Nolvadex 40mg

Following 10 days - Clomid 50mg + Nolvadex 20mg

Following 10 days - Clomid 50mg or Nolvadex 20mg

Of course, the examples provided are not set in stone

everybody is individual i personaly suffer quite badly with gyno so i run 40mg of tamoxifen a day through my cycles .

The list below determines when you should start Clomid. Select from the list any steroids you've used in your cycle and whichever one has the latest starting point is the time to commence Clomid. For example, if Dianabol, Sustanon and Winstrol were cycled, the time for administering Clomid should be 3 weeks post cycle, as Sustanon remains active in the body for the longest period of time.


*Steroid**Time after*

*last administration* *Length of*

*Clomid Cycle*Anadrol50/Anapolan50:8 - 12 hours 3 weeksDeca durabolan: 3 weeks 4 weeks Dianabol: 4 - 8 hours  3 weeksEquipoise: 17 - 21 days 3 weeksFinajet/Trenbolone:3 days 3 weeksPrimabolan depot:10 - 14 days 2 weeksSustanon: 3 weeks 3 weeksTestosterone Cypionate:2 weeks 3 weeksTestosterone Enanthate/Testaviron:2 weeks 3 weeksTestosterone Propionate:3 days 3 weeksTestosterone Suspension:4 - 8 hours 2-3 weeksWinstrol8 - 12 hours 2-3 weeks


----------



## john smith (Jan 5, 2009)

hi chris! thanks for your straight talking answer,and i do appreciate where your coming from,the problem i have is that ime told different things by different people! and being a newbie its hard for me to asssertain whats right? can i be as rude as to ask you what would be the best cycle baring in mind what ime taking SUSTANON,DIANOBOL and NOLVADEX as PCT, i know its hard for you to give a definative answer but any pointers would be greatly appreciated by this newbie,JOHN


----------



## john smith (Jan 5, 2009)

sorry that last message was for YOUNG GUN thousand appologies mate!! JOHN


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Why are you taking gear as a 'newbie.' You answered your own question there is no definitive answer. It entirely depends on aims, experience and the individual. Its something you need to ascertain from a combination of research and personal experience. Start by reading the stickies here.

IMO you should start by reading the diet and training stickies and lay off the gear. I doubt very much whether you are at a level where you are able to maximise the effectiveness of the compounds.

I understand the plethora of info I nearly in haste posted a link by Anthony Roberts which would have contradicted much of the other info. That said you should be able to evaluate that kind of thing for yourself. Bottom line - you have used steroids far too early and have had negative experiences as a result losing all weight quickly and simply have increased your reduced your rate of marginal returns.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

That said -

Day 1 - Clomid 200mg + Nolvadex 40mg

Following 10 days - Clomid 50mg + Nolvadex 20mg

Following 10 days - Clomid 50mg or Nolvadex 20mg

Is a solid PCT.

If you are only using nolva

100mg, day 1

40mg, 2 - 14

20mg, 14 - 28

is fine.


----------



## kashbash (Feb 18, 2009)

my opinion friend, i certainly keep up the protein. Never drop down on protein, if cutting back cut back on carbs. As for gear are u using sus amps? firstly increase the cycle to 9 weeks..best way to begin sus is introduce it into the body at 250mg first week and then up it to 500mg second week continue on 500mg, then final week of cycle drop it back to 250mg. do not come off suddenly from a high 500mg dose. Dbol, start it first week 30 2nd wk 40 then 3rd wk 50 stay there then gradually reduce it back by 10 when coming off each week. do not start pct until u dont come off the gear. say u took ur last jab and last oral, following week start pct for 3 weeks. also not forgetting to take milk thistle for your liver. nolvadex first week pct 2nd week also introduce clomid


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

A couple of HCG shots wouldnt go a miss either to kick start them nuts. No natural testosterone being produced by the old bollocks makes jack a very unhappy post cycle bodybuilder!!lol!!


----------

